

[ask] have you used Heroku? - procyon

We are thinking about using http://heroku.com/. Anybody has any experience with them ?
======
sant0sk1
I have limited experience with Heroku, tested the beta for a bit. For
small/development apps I say you can't go wrong. I don't know anybody running
production apps on Heroku yet, but it wouldn't surprise me if they are.

The Heroku guys are friendly and competent. If you don't have a dev
environment, they provide one for you. If you have your own, their gem makes
it cake to sync your changes to their servers.

My only beef would be that they have a custom Rails install that you're forced
to use, so you lose a little flexibility, but all in all that's not a major
hold-up.

